# Another blue fish



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am about to start a 240 gal tank in the near future. So far I have decided on Jack Dempseys and either parachromis friedrichsthalii or loisllei. I plan on having probably 4-6 pairs, and so far only have those. but im looking for a lightly colored blue fish (daughters request) that is from the region any suggestions. The main reason im doing the central is because of the JD and the freddie so would like to stay with that. Otherwise i am considering a lake malawi type instead. Still have alot of planning to do but starting to iron it out.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Herichthys carpintis Aka Pearlscale cichlid or Green Texas.
It's a mix of a bluish and green and as long as you get the Green Texas and not the regular Texas, they are pretty mild tempered for their size.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice fish. I am so glad I joined this forum before I started this endeavor. With its mild temperament, do you think it will be bullied by my other fish. Like I said im still in the planning phases and everything is open for suggestion. I have looked at the Red Texas but man they are expensive.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Red Texas is actually a hybrid between a regular texas and another species so it's bred specifically to try and get that bright red colors.

The regular texas gets bigger and is normally more aggressive.

I've found that the Green Texas will normally max out around 10" or so. Due to it being slightly bigger than the more aggressive species you have and it not being a wimp, just normally not an antagonist, he should be able to fend for himself no problem.

I've had Green Texas in tanks much smaller than 240 Gallon ones and had them live peacefully with species like Convicts, Blood Parrots, Oscars, and for a while I even had a pair of African Lab Caeruleus that were forced to share the same tank at some point. Even had a Green Texas pair up with a Blood Parrot and try to mate but the eggs weren't fertilized and eventually were eaten.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

definately gonna add that one to my list, funny how when scouring for fish you can miss one. My wife tried to get me to purchase a smaller tank (125) but i finally won out telling her I would end up not being happy with it lol.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Honduran Red Points (HRP) would work well. They max at 4" but will be fine hangin with the big boys. They are cousins to convicts but bluer. They are scrappy especially when spawning.

What you want is the Rio Danli variety.

Here is my male









Young fish









.....Bill


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm not trying to scare you off, but I've owned many cichlids over the years...including both the "green/pearlscale" and "true texas" cichlids. I've also owned RD's, Black Belts, etc.

The only fish that I ever had to isolate was a male H. Carpintis. He was an absolute killer and would not tolerate any tankmates---even in a very large tank. I've owned others of the species that weren't bad, and my current one is fairly mellow--but I would never classify this fish as mild tempered. More like slightly more aggressive than an equal sized JD. And in my experience, no different than the "true texas" cichlid's temperament.

Should be fine in a 240g though.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fish have personalities. Some are mean some are nice. Different people have different experiences.


----------

